# New lens/old body (NEX-5R) or new body/old lens? a6000



## Boooradley (Aug 28, 2014)

I can basically get an a6000 with my current lenses (18-55 and 55-210) or I can keep my current body (NEX-5R) and buy the 35mm 1.8 to go along with my 18-55 and 55-210.


The cost is about the same because the a6000 comes with the kit and the 55-210 which I would sell.


Thoughts?


I shoot my kids and other peoples kids, lots of motion, indoors more than outdoors.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to TPF.  Honestly I would stick with the NEX-5R and get the 35mm. The NEX-5R from my experience is a workhorse and runs beautifully. There is no need to replace it will a little bit better hardware if it isn't currently limiting you.  If you get the 35mm you will notice that your shooting will change dramatically.  You will be able to shoot in darker environments with the 1.8 aperture as well (which I was amazed with when I got my first F/1.8).


----------



## Boooradley (Aug 28, 2014)

My thinking was that maybe the the superior AF and tracking on a6000 would improve my ability to shoot my kids on the move and maybe offset the faster lens. I think your recommendation is a good one.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 28, 2014)

The AF is a would be a great upgrade. I recently upgrade camera bodies and that included a HUGE AF system upgrade.  It does help track better but I still think that the best benefit of me upgrading was the ability to change exposure via ISO 1/2 stops and 1/3 stops.  This equated to a exposure system upgrade and has already made huge leaps in allowing me to get slightly better Shutter speeds and smaller apertures for more depth.  

I think what I'm trying to say is that is a HUGE amount of extra light your camera would be receiving.  No more blurs indoors, maybe even better auto focus with that wide open lens.  The auto focus can be fixed without a camera upgrade via knowing the right aperture and the distance to subject.  You can then get as close as possible to what you think is correct and then shoot.  You will get the subject in focus as long as you apply this.  The light issue though will always cause headaches when trying to get a sharp shot. I didn't realize how big of a deal it was when I got my 50 1.8 until I shot candid photos at my cousins wedding.  I had second shot (with a friend as the main shooter) a wedding for my other friend and used kit lenses.  The photo's were cool but the second wedding for my cousin was also in a very dim environment and the huge aperture was a huge benefit to being able to capture the shot.

If you are looking for close up shots of the children from a farther vantage point the 35 mm might be a wide lens to use but if you are going for an overall picture of what is happening with multiple subjects, you will be impressed by it.


----------



## Boooradley (Aug 29, 2014)

I can almost get the 16mm 2.8 pancake and the 50mm 1.8 for the same price as the 35mm 1.8 considering I could sell my 18-55mm kit lens. The vast majority of my shots are at 18 and 50-55mm (very few in between)


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 29, 2014)

Then that might be the best option for you. I notice I generally stay to the end of the spectrum on my zoom as well.  2 for one is always nice


----------



## Boooradley (Aug 29, 2014)

I appreciate your help! Would you go for the sony 16mm f/2,8 pancake or the sigma 19mm f/2.8?


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 29, 2014)

The Sigma might be the better option because with the crop factor of your camera it would be close to a 30mm. That makes it good for the closer shots where you are indoors or doing sports.  If you were doing landscapes I would say hand down the sony which would be about a 24mm. The sigma might also be cheaper and I have read that it is superb and that the sony can only match it's sharpness later on when it is stopped down a bit.


----------



## Boooradley (Aug 29, 2014)

Bought the Sigma 19 and the sony 50 today. One of my first shots with the 50.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 29, 2014)

Those 50's are always so crisp. Congrats on the new gear and good luck with the new learning.  You'll find the lenses can really facilitate learning new composition.  I can't wait to see some of the shots you get of the action you were talking about!


----------



## Boooradley (Sep 1, 2014)

Picked up the a6000 also. Now to sell the old stuff to make up the money I just spent.


----------

